# 10/13 didn't produce to good



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Found I had a day off on a friday. called a friend with a boat, we loaded up the juglines and headed to the brazos. 

It was gonna be a real short trip... had to be back at the house by noon. So, I had this bright idea on bait to go down to one of the offshore bait houses and get about 15# of quick frozen Thread fin shad. 

Cut'm in three pieces, threw out 45 jugs and 4 throw lines over about a miles space. 

Ran them twice and only picked up 2 blues and had a couple of gars pullin some around. 

My jugs are 1/2 PVC 24" long with about 17" of foam, and inside a piece of sliding half inch pipe about 4" long that goes to the top of the jug, and when bit, it slides to the other end and makes the jug stand. Found it on youtube.

Anyway I bet ya we had 80% clean off hooks... so, I figuring either the frozen shad was not tough enough or Im using the wrong thickness or size of circles..... But, have caught'm before on the hooks..... But, am curious what other jug liners have had best luck at for brand and size of hooks. Mine are like 5-6/o circles Im pretty sure. I know some other folks use wider gap, thinner wire circles or Kahle hooks for Jug lines... 

Was trying to use the frozen threadfin from baitmasters in a pinch without castnetting since we were short on time...

any ideas/suggestions on quick baits and/or hooks.....

Green and learn'n 

Hog


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Wait'n on my ride









A little Foggy Friday 13th mornin


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

hog said:


> Found I had a day off on a friday. called a friend with a boat, we loaded up the juglines and headed to the brazos.
> 
> It was gonna be a real short trip... had to be back at the house by noon. So, I had this bright idea on bait to go down to one of the offshore bait houses and get about 15# of quick frozen Thread fin shad.
> 
> ...


Hog,
Lines being cleaned is from the frozen shad fresh is always better, I have never really Had good luck with frozen shad, it's almost like they are mushy when they thaw. I try to keep and freeze carp, and goo to use for bait when we catch them all throughout the year. Also do a search on this forum and you will find a good recipe for punch bait, guys on here use it all the time and have wonderful success. The goo makes a really good bait and the carp will stay on the hook forever. Those are some great looking jug lines you have made and you got plenty of them, good luck keep at it and you will work out the bugs .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just my observation but I find that I lost more fish with the internal counter weight. All of mine now are made by heating the end of the pvc with a heat gun and rolling it out to about a 3/8â€ lip then slide the noddle over up to the lip drill holes on the other end for my clip, no need for end caps and works great! I also agree with the frozen shad comment although that is was we caught ours on the other day fresh is always better. If you want something quick and frozen try squid, it stays on the hook much better than frozen shad.

Here are a couple pic of my noddles. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

McSpoon said:


> Hog,
> Lines being cleaned is from the frozen shad fresh is always better, I have never really Had good luck with frozen shad, it's almost like they are mushy when they thaw. I try to keep and freeze carp, and goo to use for bait when we catch them all throughout the year. Also do a search on this forum and you will find a good recipe for punch bait, guys on here use it all the time and have wonderful success. The goo makes a really good bait and the carp will stay on the hook forever. Those are some great looking jug lines you have made and you got plenty of them, good luck keep at it and you will work out the bugs .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

RAMROD1 said:


> Just my observation but I find that I lost more fish with the internal counter weight. All of mine now are made by heating the end of the pvc with a heat gun and rolling it out to about a 3/8â€ lip then slide the noddle over up to the lip drill holes on the other end for my clip, no need for end caps and works great! I also agree with the frozen shad comment although that is was we caught ours on the other day fresh is always better. If you want something quick and frozen try squid, it stays on the hook much better than frozen shad.
> 
> Here are a couple pic of my noddles.
> 
> ...


Thank You Ramrod!
I'm hopin the slip weight isn't a issue. I'll make up another batch without n do a self survey .. I can make'm non knocking pretty easily if need be :wink:

Interested in the clip "how to" of your jug

I'm gonna try the squid next time and am gonna try to see if I can locate a local crawfish farm for when I don't have time to cast net for bait.

Appreciate Yalls replies. 
I'm a learnin

Ps: would you mind makin a video to post of how you round the ends of those pipes so good please


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I agree with Ramrod. My jugs do not have a internal weight either... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Sure when I have some free time Iâ€™ll try to make a short vid. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

This is the Youtube I went by when making mine..... Hope I didnt mess up by doing it.... 
He talks about the metal rod in it at about the 2:35 mark and the 10:00 mark. I can put some foam in it where it wont make the knocking sound or foam it up completely if need be. but, it does do a good job of showing which ones have been hit or snagged up.

Mak'n mistakes as I Im a learn'n I recon 

Hog


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Here ya go. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

RAMROD1 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You RamRod!!!!!!


----------



## BigCat63 (Feb 26, 2011)

Iï¸ like to use 7 /o circles. And they work great...


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

No problem hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

